
Gesture-Based Touch Interfaces: A Step Backwards in Usability - mahipal
http://jnd.org/dn.mss/gestural_interfaces_a_step_backwards_in_usability.html
======
davidedicillo
I may be cynical, but you can't always build something for everybody. Apple
sell devices (laptops and desktops) with keyboards and other usability
features. It's like complaining that a Ferrari isn't usable for people on a
wheel chair. Just don't buy that car. Nobody complain with pasta brands cause
they didn't pass the usability test with celiac disease people.

Disclaimer: I'm an avid supporter of usability over the web, I'm actually
working on a project to help designers/developers building more usable
websites.

~~~
wazoox
Usability isn't only for disabled. I just switched from an old Centro phone to
Palm Pre, and noticed how problematic those pretty buttonless interfaces are :
you simply can't use the phone at all without watching at it. I could grab my
centro, reply on the phone, hang up, call back, call my wife, or office,
without a single glance at it. It's impossible with a pure touchscreen device,
and that's the single worst problem I have with it. A usability problem.

~~~
davidedicillo
My point is that if you can't/don't like buttonless, then the iPhone/iPad and
every other buttonless devices aren't for you. Just buy another one.

